# Third generation



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My son and I spent the last two weeks scouting for my grandson because he finally wanted to get his licence and start hunting with us, he is 10 and been going in the fiels with us since he was 5 just like his dad did with me. While I was scouting two spots this morning I was getting a cluck by cluck and gobble by gobble description of what was going on with them.... UNTIL THE PHONE RANG and I knew what that meant a very excited grandson and son, oh ya and grandpa I have to admit I had some tears in my eyes.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome job! Congrats!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

That is GREAT Jeff !! I know how proud you must be . John


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations to all, nice bird


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brings back memories. Congratulation's and as I told my son many years ago "a Jake for a Jake". WOW!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Smile says it all! Good job getting the youngin started in the outdoors!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Took him long enough geesh Congratulations all around really cool!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Took him long enough geesh Congratulations all around really cool!


Ducknut, if you died this morn, the undertaker couldnt get the smile off your face!! Way to got


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Very, very, nice.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

No he couldn't


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very Nice! That boy is a fine shot!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you to all. He made his grandpa proud. He got his shooting ability from his daddy.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice going  great to see kids getting involved


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Nice, happy for all. He could not have better mentors than you and your son! Congratulations to all!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Young man with a smile like that on his face...proud dad...even more proud papa...and lifetime memories for all...just doesn't get any better than that.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Young man with a smile like that on his face...proud dad...even more proud papa...and lifetime memories for all...just doesn't get any better than that.
> Congrats!!!


Sat out Sat morn just to see whats up with the Turkeys in the snow, and holy crap..saw 21 deer browsing, good sign for fall..Good luck all


----------

